# RAM Upgrade problems



## Bangart (Dec 26, 2012)

:sad::exclaim:Hello Everyone~

I'm new to tech support forums because before now, searching for ways to fix my problem usually helped better than posting for help myself. But not this time.

Recently for christmas, I asked for a ram upgrade for my beloved laptop. It runs just fine but using my father's desktop left me hungry for more speed. I researched for a while to confirm the maximum amount of ram my laptop can have and used Crucial.com's "Crucial Memory Advisor™ Tool" to find the best possible fit for my laptop, and had it ordered.

Upon receiving my upgrades, I immediately went to work changing them, and was careful as I could be. Turning my laptop on for the first time, I noticed it took a slightly longer time to boot up than normal. I hoped it was just the computer getting used to the new hardware as well as detecting it, so I ignored it. After a couple hours of use, however, I was 100% sure my computer was SIGNIFICANTLY slower than before!

Today I've researched for hours, (This is NOT an exaggeration) trying to find a possible solution for this. I'm so very sure the memory I purchased was right for my computer. One of the "solutions" I found was to update my bios, which I did. It made no visible difference. I ran Performance Test from another one of the suggestions I found to try to assist anyone willing to help me.

The Results:

PerformanceTest Information: 
PerformanceTest Version: 8.0 (1009) WIN64
PassMark Rating: 452

System Information: 
System Name: -
Model: 2000-329WM
Operating System: Windows 7 Home Premium Edition Service Pack 1 build 7601 (64-bit)
Motherboard Manufacturer: Hewlett-Packard
Motherboard Model: 3577
Motherboard Version: 24.49
BIOS Manufacturer: Hewlett-Packard
BIOS Version: HPQOEM - 1
BIOS Release Date: 2011/12/16

CPU Information: 
Manufacturer: AuthenticAMD
Type: AMD E-350 
Codename: Zacate
CPUID: Family 14, Model 1, Stepping 0, Revision ON-B0
Socket: FT1
Lithography: 40nm
Number of CPU's: 1
Cores per CPU: 2
Logicals per Core: 1
Clock Frequencies: 
Measured Speed: 1597.1 MHz
Multiplier: 16.0X
Bus Speed: 99.8 MHz
Front Side Bus Speed: (N/A)
Cache per CPU package: 
L1 Instruction Cache: 2 x 32 KB
L1 Data Cache: 2 x 32 KB
L2 Cache Size: 2 x 512 KB
L3 Cache: (N/A)

Memory Information: 
Total Physical Memory: 7787MB
Available Physical Memory: 6016MB
Memory Devices: 
Slot 1: 4GB DDR3 SDRAM PC3-12800
Crucial Technology CT51264BC160B.M16F
1.5V, Clk: 800.0MHz, Timings 11-11-11-28 (@ Max. freq.)

Slot 2: 4GB DDR3 SDRAM PC3-12800
Crucial Technology CT51264BC160B.M16F
1.5V, Clk: 800.0MHz, Timings 11-11-11-28 (@ Max. freq.)

Slot 3: 



Slot 4: 



Virtual Memory: C:\pagefile.sys (7786MB)

Drive Information: 
Physical Drive 1: Hitachi HTS543232A7A384 SATA Disk Device
Drive Size: 298GB
Partitions: C: D: E: 
Interface Type: SATA
Bytes per Sector: 512
RPM: 5400

Optical Drive 1: DTSOFT Virtual CdRom Device
Optical Drive 2: hp CDDVDW TS-L633R SATA CdRom Device



Video Adapters: 
Description: AMD Radeon HD 6310
Chip Type: ATI display adapter (0x9802)
DAC Type: Internal DAC(400MHz)
Memory: 384MB
Video BIOS: BR41047.bin
Driver Provider: ATI Technologies Inc.
Driver Version: 8.861.1.2000
Driver Date: 7-5-2011
Monitor 1: 1366x768x32 60Hz (Primary monitor)

:exclaim: I forgot to mention. Before I upgraded to 8 gigs (2 4GIG Devices), I had 3 gigs of RAM (1 1GIG and 1 2GIG) Here's the specs for the 2GIG to get an idea of what I had before my upgrade, In case it might help.

2GB DDR3 SDRAM PC3-10600
Hynix Semiconductor (Hyundai Electronics) HMT325S6BFR8C-H9, ser
1.5V, Clk: 666.7MHz, Timings 9-9-9-24 (@ Max. freq.)


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Complete Model Number of the laptop?
Your old RAM was 1333MHz and the new RAM is 1600MHz. Are you certain that your Mobo will accept 1600MHz?
What OS are you using and is it 32 or 64 bit?
Have you tried running one of the new sticks at a time?


----------



## Bangart (Dec 26, 2012)

Thank you so much for the reply and your help!


It's an HP 2000-329WM Laptop PC with AMD Dual Core E350 Processor with Windows 7 Home Premium. It is 64 bit.
This is the exact laptop: HP Black 15.6" 2000-329WM Laptop PC with AMD Dual Core E350 Processor & Windows 7 Home Premium: Computers : Walmart.com

I'm not sure how to tell if my Mobo can accept 1600MHz.

I have tried using each stick just one at a time, and each one seems to run the computer exactly the same as with both sticks in at once. In fact, it's like no matter how I mix and match the sticks I get the exact same outcome every time, often the same/a bit slower as my 3GB set. Another thing I noticed is the RAM my laptop originally came with was from two different companies it seems like. Does that make a difference?

-----------------------------------------------------

I ran the performance test with my laptop's original RAM sticks is this was the outcome:

PerformanceTest Information: 
PerformanceTest Version: 8.0 (1009) WIN64
PassMark Rating: 440

System Information: 
System Name: -
Model: 
Operating System: Windows 7 Home Premium Edition Service Pack 1 build 7601 (64-bit)
Motherboard Manufacturer: Hewlett-Packard
Motherboard Model: 3577
Motherboard Version: 24.49
BIOS Manufacturer: Hewlett-Packard
BIOS Version: HPQOEM - 1
BIOS Release Date: 2011/12/16

CPU Information: 
Manufacturer: AuthenticAMD
Type: AMD E-350 
Codename: Zacate
CPUID: Family 14, Model 1, Stepping 0, Revision ON-B0
Socket: FT1
Lithography: 40nm
Number of CPU's: 1
Cores per CPU: 2
Logicals per Core: 1
Clock Frequencies: 
Measured Speed: 1597.2 MHz
Multiplier: 16.0X
Bus Speed: 99.8 MHz
Front Side Bus Speed: (N/A)
Cache per CPU package: 
L1 Instruction Cache: 2 x 32 KB
L1 Data Cache: 2 x 32 KB
L2 Cache Size: 2 x 512 KB
L3 Cache: (N/A)

Memory Information: 
Total Physical Memory: 2667MB
Available Physical Memory: 1461MB
Memory Devices: 
Slot 1: 2GB DDR3 SDRAM PC3-10600
Hynix Semiconductor (Hyundai Electronics) HMT325S6BFR8C-H9, ser
1.5V, Clk: 666.7MHz, Timings 9-9-9-24 (@ Max. freq.)

Slot 2: 1GB DDR3 SDRAM PC3-10600
Kingston HP594907-HR1-ELFE, serial#: 1160418697
1.5V, Clk: 666.7MHz, Timings 9-9-9-24 (@ Max. freq.)

Slot 3: 



Slot 4: 



Virtual Memory: C:\pagefile.sys (2666MB)

Drive Information: 
Physical Drive 1: Hitachi HTS543232A7A384 SATA Disk Device
Drive Size: 298GB
Partitions: C: D: E: 
Interface Type: SATA
Bytes per Sector: 512
RPM: 5400

Optical Drive 1: DTSOFT Virtual CdRom Device
Optical Drive 2: hp CDDVDW TS-L633R SATA CdRom Device


Video Adapters: 
Description: AMD Radeon HD 6310
Chip Type: ATI display adapter (0x9802)
DAC Type: Internal DAC(400MHz)
Memory: 384MB
Video BIOS: BR41047.bin
Driver Provider: ATI Technologies Inc.
Driver Version: 8.861.1.2000
Driver Date: 7-5-2011
Monitor 1: 1366x768x32 60Hz (Primary monitor)

--------------------------------------------------------

Seems the 3GB and 8GB RAM has very very minuscule difference?

If I did end up purchasing the wrong ram upgrade after all (Crucial recommended these to me.) Could I possibly have some assistance finding the correct upgrades without Crucial's help? (Although I would really rather make these work because taking them back would be very difficult,)


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

If Crucial recommended the 1600MHz RAM I would say it should be compatible. Perhaps one or both the sticks have a defect?


----------

